# Why seniors never change their passwords



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

WINDOWS:
Please enter your new password.

USER:
Cabbage

WINDOWS:
Sorry, the password must be more than 8 characters.

USER:
Boiled cabbage

WINDOWS:
Sorry, the password must contain 1 numerical character.

USER:
1 boiled cabbage

WINDOWS:
Sorry, the password cannot have blank spaces

USER:
50damnboiledcabbages

WINDOWS:
Sorry, the password must contain at least one upper case character

USER:
50DAMNboiledcabbages

WINDOWS:
Sorry the password cannot use more than one upper case character consecutively.

USER:
50damnBoiledCabbagesShovedUpYourAssIfYouDon'tGiveMeAccessNow !

WINDOWS:
Sorry, the password cannot contain punctuation.

USER:
ReallyPissedOff50DamnBoiledCabbagesShovedUpYourAssIfYouDontGiveMeAccessNow

WINDOWS:
Sorry, that password is already in use


----------



## grahamand jayne (Oct 1, 2018)

this i like and is now on my facebook page provided i have done it correctly!!!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hahaha! That reminded me of a time in France when PayPal did not like me being in France and insisted on me changing my password. I had so many goes at it I ended up with something rather rude!

But I don't forget it!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I kept spelling one wrong one day, so I changed it to "Ineednewglasses"


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I can relate to all this. My Credit Card decided I needed to create a new password again. I think it decides this every year.?
It rejected all sorts of combinations that apparently I had used before and any name close to my user name. I now have to keep it written down as it's nothing I can now remember.
I have FOUR pages of passwords now.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Up on you, Ray I have a book full of them. A pretty address book with lots of watercolour prints of Brittany throughout. A pleasure to look at!


----------



## PSC (May 7, 2009)

You know you can get an app for passwords... much more secure than the back page of a notebook or a post-it on the fridge door! ;-)

https://top5-passwordmanagers.com/password-vault/?msclkid=cdcd2d28f7421c1f4e1976976627ce83&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Bing%20password%20US%20SP&utm_term=%2Bpassword%20%2Bvault%20%2Bmanager&utm_content=password%20vault


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

PSC said:


> You know you can get an app for passwords... much more secure than the back page of a notebook or a post-it on the fridge door! ;-)
> 
> https://top5-passwordmanagers.com/password-vault/?msclkid=cdcd2d28f7421c1f4e1976976627ce83&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Bing%20password%20US%20SP&utm_term=%2Bpassword%20%2Bvault%20%2Bmanager&utm_content=password%20vault


I think the last password manger app ended up having millions of accounts hacked.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I find I have hundreds of them, it seems to even look at a web site these days they need your inside leg measurement, I pull out of those and email my opinion of that tactic to them, some respond others don't. 

I do have a not infallible system which works for most things.

Credit/debit cards have a long number & a 3 digit one on the back, one of those 3 digits is possibly lower than 5 (IE 1 2 3 4), if so, using the long number which are 4 digit blocks pick the 1 2 3 4 number out of each block as your pin IE if your long number is 1234 5678 9101 1121 and your 3 digit number is 927, you use the 2 as your code to get the pin, s your pin would be 2611, no need to remember anything it's all there on the card, you could also pive part of you DOB as the code if the numbers are all over 4.


For web sites I tend to use a abbreviation of the web name as in the URL say for this forum you could use (if it wasn't so security consciously picky) Mhf and then a number say 111222 so it'd be Mhf111222 it's easy to recall and can be varied easily should you have to change it, yes it could be guessed, but so can most passwords anyway given enough time.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Far too complicated Kev.
Personally I just enter all account and login details on a WORD doc and master password protect. 
This gets updated and stored on both backups each month. So I can access on any of my PCs but not phone.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

But so can anyone else Ray, mine requires no notes to lose or get hacked.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No Kev. Mine can only be accessed by some illogical code/phrase/numbers my wife knows.??

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have one of those, not married though


----------

